# The Brotherhood of Malal - A Chaos Spacemarine Project.



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

*Introduction:*

After returning to 40k a few months ago I, like many people, was looking into starting a new army. Alot of codexes, battle reports and delving into fluff threads, articles aswell as exchanges with other heretics later; I finally found a new love in the warm promising arms of the ruinous powers (thanks heretics!).

Being somewhat of an old-skool individual I dug out alot of different sources and came across an old favourite: the WHFRP 1st Edition (that's the Warhammer fantasy role-play before it got modern-day funky for you younglings...) In which there is the legally questionable outcast god known as Malal. These days he rocks around under the name of Malice, but for my fluff purposes, as well as army namesake (and not generally being bound by legal agreements almost 3 decades old) I'm sticking with Malal.

For those of you who don't know; Malal is a renegade chaos god who gets nigh infinite enjoyment in messing up the plans of the other chaos gods, sewing disaster and destruction, and occasionally being a mix of Machiavellian plotter and trench-cozy wearing modern day ninja. Usually appearing in short stories and sources circa 1986-1995 until a team of lawyers found a way to banish him from existence (some say they were part of Draigo, Stern and Mandulis Attorneys at Law).

In a way he's more brutal than Khorne, more devious than Tzeentch, has more balls than Slaanesh (an impressive feat) and is just as brutally dark-comedy as Nurgle. He also looks a bit like a Dragon....which in the setting of the 40k universe means he's a Dragon....Innnnnn Spppaaaace!

He's got a bit of fluff that creates an exciting framework to work with. The most recent nod to him being the Sons of Malice who roll around in a 1/4 Black and White colour scheme and generally love the number 11 (as in the volume of this one goes up to...). They also take great joy in killing chaos, sewing destruction and disorder everywhere they go and sometimes ride around on Tigers being bad-ass slavers (and if they don't they should). They are, for all intents and purposes the closest thing to a "shake-up" the galaxy needs to sober from it's self-inflicted madness.

Overall they rate somewhere from "Finding-something-cool-you-bought-ages-ago-but-you-forgot-you-had-but-find-it-again-when-cleaning-out-your-room..." to "Playing-a-face-melting-guitar-solo-whilst-flying-through-space-on-a-rainbow-made-of-amazing..." on the scale of awesome. 

For these combined reasons I'm now dedicating my energies into building a war band of chaos: The Brotherhood of Malal. Ill be taking the themes and aspects of Malal I enjoy and giving the war band my own twist...

For more information on Malal here's a few links:

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Malal

http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Malal



*Army Design Concepts*

I wanted to be more quite experimental with this army since it's now a real drive by myself to get involved in the hobby for the long term. I used to be more fluff orientated and casual, as well as being a very basic level painter. Wanting to play more and generally improve my modelling and painting skills I'm using this army to learn, teach and develop myself new modelling and painting techniques as well as developing the fluff of my force to really "make it my own". For these reasons I drew up a few concepts I want to incorporate.

- Everything will be bought "as new" or as close to as new as possible (converting old pieces etc). As few eBay marines as possible.

- For the moment I will focus on codex only units. I do love FW but people can be iffy about them.

- Pacing different parts of the project is key here. It's a hobby, not work or RL. I will have no more than two different units being built at a time. I have plenty of distractions, but don't want unopened boxes still 3-5 months down the line.

- Things are built, modelled and painted in the time it takes. No rushing - I don't want sloppy .

- The army is to be fluffy but also tournament competitive: It will start with the typical trump cards of most cookie cutter lists and expand from there.

- Eventually I plan to have at least 1 full strength unit of each unit type in the codex,with no overall points cap set as of yet. This is to accommodate fluff, game types (from friendly to gaming club tourney competitive) and general want to experience building and painting different units.

- The army is to be entirely WYSIWYG with nearly all being Official Citadel parts, to aid this I'll be exploring the magnetisation of as many units and spures as possible.

- Each unit is to be built and given it's own self-written fluff, with named characters and events of note to be taken when I remember to do so :biggrin: fluff will be posted in the fluff section and linked via my signature.

- Conversions are going to be a feature but not the main motivator in developing the look of the force.

- At the moment no colour scheme has been set, although I like the b/w motif of malice, I aim not going to adhere too rigidly to set canon.

- I don't want to use Special Chaos characters in the army per-se, but eventually do want to buy and paint them up, probably I'll play with them in a few lists but they aren't the focus and some will outright contradict the army fluff. Which leads me to...

- The theme of the army is diversity, sensible design and to have fun with it! Though this may conflict at some points I aim to not sacrifice competitiveness for fluff and vice versa. Alot of units may never see action but that's not a problem for me, it's part long term project , part learning experience, a step to gaming club tournament play and a fluff development exercise.


*Army Composition *


*Core Forces Outline:*

*Hq:*

X2 Deamon Princes. 

*Troops: *

X10 Berserkers 
X10 Berserkers 
X10 Plague Marines
X10 Plague Marines

*Dedicated Transports:*

X4 Chaos Rhinos

Fast Attack:

X10 Raptors 

*Elites:*

X10 Terminators

*Heavy Support:*

X9 Obliterators

x3 Land Raiders



*Extra fluff units to be added later:*

One full strength unit (ie maximum models) of each entry in the codex not listed above. X1 of each vehicle other than Rhinos, x1 of each greater Deamon (Tzeentch and Nurgle to be constructed). Remember that I plan to magnetise pretty much every piece of bits and kit I get - there is to be very little waste and maximum flexibility: I should be able to field everything from a retard noob list to lull people into the hobby, to Zomg you have no creativity cookie cutter lists. By now you have probably realised that the army is to be built with some future proofing via magnetisation.

*Current Models recovered from bits box collection:
*
X10 CSM box unit.
X3 CSM blister unit.
X3 Metal Plague Marines (Missing Bolters).
X1 Greater Deamon of Nurgle.
X1 Greater Deamon of Tzeentch.
X1 Khorne Juggernaught.
X1 Metal Khan the Betrayer (Missing Plasma Pistol).
X1 Metal Abaddon the Despoiler. (Typically he has no arms...)


*To Do List:*

- Post Log. [Done]
- Build and undercoat x3 CSM blister unit. [Done]
- Build and magnetize x10 CSM box set. [Done]
- Begin demo paint schemes using above miniatures. [Completed x 1, To Go: x9]
- Post demo paint schemes and respond to feedback. [WIP]
- Decide on paint scheme. [Done]
- Purchase x2 Core Force Army units. [WIP. X1 Box Khorne Berzerkers, x1 Plague Marines]
- Build and magnetize x2 Core units.
- Paint x2 Core units.
- Write war band fluff. [WIP: Link - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=96257 ]
- Write unit fluff. [WIP] 
- Update log. [Done: Last Updated 21.08.11]


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Update 14/08/2011 - 

Managed to finish off magnetising every piece from the CSM boxset as an experiment / practice. Also decided to go with a "Classic" Malice scheme except using silver and tin bitz rather than gold.

Here's some pics of my test-bed marine to see how the scheme works out. So far I'm happy with the whites. The black side's not been touched but overall I think he'll turn out okay.

As an additional note - got a painting lesson booked at my local GW so hopefully they can give me more tips (and heresy's are always welcome !)









By moonschwine at 2011-08-14









By moonschwine at 2011-08-14









By moonschwine at 2011-08-14









By moonschwine at 2011-08-14









By moonschwine at 2011-08-14


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

So far so good! The white looks very good, no chalkiness at all, which is always a good thing!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking good man! Loving the quartered black and white scheme and so far your painting techniques are sound. I look forward to seeing more in the future.


----------



## Rakaziel (May 17, 2011)

Looks very good so far. A solution to the unfluffyness of certain characters to your army would be to convert the originial or another model to a counts-as character. Talking of which, what is your fluff explanation for the cult troops, are they renegades who have forsaken their former gods, enticed by malal?


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Rakaziel said:


> Looks very good so far. A solution to the unfluffyness of certain characters to your army would be to convert the originial or another model to a counts-as character. Talking of which, what is your fluff explanation for the cult troops, are they renegades who have forsaken their former gods, enticed by malal?


Hey Raz. I'm currently writing a full back-story to make them into kind of a missing legion who formed after the fall - enticed by malal like you said but having had their own gene-seed - they are also going to be some Protragonists in a Black Crusade campaign i've begun to write for it's release. 

Anyway here's some more pictures as I've done the arms. However with the Bolter I was wondering if someone could answer the following. I've just started painting it (as you can tell), however the "loose" ammunition has this strange thing to it (on the pictures its unpainted and looks like a black line running down the ammunition) and I can't decide if its meant to be part of the bolt "shell" or some kind on metal sheath to hold all the rounds into a dangling clip? Does anyone have any clue here? 

Also If it is a "sheath" as it was, what would peoples opinions be on making the colour of the sheeth a bright scorpion green (the gun casing is enchanted blue to match the eyes)? 

Here's the pics/ Apologies that it's not amazing but you can clearly see it "running down" the ammunition - its the black line.









By moonschwine at 2011-08-17









By moonschwine at 2011-08-17









By moonschwine at 2011-08-17









By moonschwine at 2011-08-17









By moonschwine at 2011-08-17


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Goddamm youre good!  It sucks that these bad boys are no longer official canon due to the law suit or what the heck now happened. They have a cool color scheme and its nice to see a 5th God in the play.


----------



## Rakaziel (May 17, 2011)

I don't know actually. And I would keep it black, giving a model too many different colors can make it appear overloaded.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Finally the First Brother is finished Born! Welcome to the Legion!

Had alot of fun with this scheme. Have learnt a massive amount of things I need to improve on and I'm really excited to see how my techniques develop. For my first try at a 1/4 Pattern as well as painting CSMs and Magnetizing miniatures (which helps so much when painting!), as well as painting with Blacks and Whites, I'm pretty satisfied. It was also a good challenge, my old work is terrible compared to this guy and although he's not amazing I for-see him holding a special place in my heart in the future!

I know almost exactly where I went wrong and I can't wait to start perfecting the techniques - highlighting is a bit thick, but I got the white pretty much spot on which I'm happy with (and wrote the formulas down yay!). Keeping lines thin means some new brushes though so any ultra thin long bristle brushes people recommend are welcome.

I openly welcome heresy's tips and comments. I also found the great lava base tutorial here so going to experiment a bit more with this Vanilla boxset before moving on to buy the HQ though I already have several base models to choose from including Huron Blackheart! And a pair of troops - Most likely a box of Khorne and a Box of Plagues sometime in the coming weeks. 

Anyway some more pictures and a brief update to the general project log this weekend. Overall in a good mood to continue for some "production line painting" soon enough . I also have a proxied 1500pts game ready against raven-wing this sunday (21st August 2011) so excited to try them out against a friend.









By moonschwine at 2011-08-20









By moonschwine at 2011-08-20









By moonschwine at 2011-08-20









By moonschwine at 2011-08-20









By moonschwine at 2011-08-20









By moonschwine at 2011-08-20









By moonschwine at 2011-08-20









By moonschwine at 2011-08-20


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great man! Other than some paint thickness issues, that you already mentioned, I don't see any real problems that repetition and practice wont sort out. Love the color scheme and the addition of the blue bits and the lava bases really make the model pop. Well done.


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking good mate!! The base looks epic! 
One of my favourite things about this hobby is how in depth people can make their armies.
IM really impressed and to be honest a little jelous lol.

Really looking forward to seeing more and also having got used to looking at ainsley harriot it was really confusing to see white hands in the pics hahaha


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Dermon Caffran said:


> Really looking forward to seeing more and also having got used to looking at ainsley harriot it was really confusing to see white hands in the pics hahaha


Whose to say they aren't his hands ?


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Really like the colour scheme and well painted so far well done!
The blue on the weapons sits nicely as a contrast colour too, i'll be watching this thread with interest to see how you develop.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking good so far! I'v loving the quartering, it's so neat! The only issue I can see would possibly be a paint thinning one, but other than that, great work so far!

Also, those eyes are just superb! Keep this thread updated, I'll be following it for sure. Keep it up!


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

those are some brilliantly painted details. i love your choice of colours! + rep indeed


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

A long over-due project update.

The CSM squad has been painted and finished and the rest of the Army arrived after a September sale at Triple Helix. I think i'll move onto the Raptors next because it's a Small squad and It should boost my perceptions of progress. Then I'll do one of the larger units, most likely a Daemon Prince or the Terminator Sorceror / Lord. Followed by the Berzerkers. 

Whats built so far: Terminator Squad, x1 Daemon Prince, x1 Rhino, x5 Raptors, x12 Berserkers. Huron Blackheart (being converted to be a Non-Terminator Chaos Lord), 

Whats to be built: Plague Marines, Some additional Metal terminators, x2 Rhinos, A Terminator Chaos Lord/Sorceror.

Here's the pics of the completed CSM squad who can now proxy for pretty much anyone. They are fully magnetized which as an experiment proved interesting. However I magnetized the Back-packs with the Idea "Oh i'll get some jump-packs if I want more raptors". Which in hindsight has not been a good idea. For the Berzerkers I'm going with a no-helmet approach (ie. Not Space Marine helms) which is looking interesting. For these guys I've opted just to magnetize the arms. 

At the end you can see some WIP pictures of the "Tray of stuff being built" and my Daemon Prince "A". I'll post some more useful WIP pictures once everything has set / been glued down.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

So as to Avoid Spamage of a Single Post:


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Full Squad and some WIP Pictures


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely some nice looking figs there man!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice looking army. You've managed to get the white very smooth. Keep up the good work.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Hopefully this isn't seen as some form of topic necromancy, but I only now stumbled across this topic. I was always interested in Malal, and your project has solidified that. Beautiful miniatures! 

I'm usually against black/white colorschemes because they strike me as too easy in terms of color schemes, but your use of blues, small tinges of gold, and the contrasting orange on the bases really breathes life into them. Well done!


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> Hopefully this isn't seen as some form of topic necromancy, but I only now stumbled across this topic. I was always interested in Malal, and your project has solidified that. Beautiful miniatures!
> 
> I'm usually against black/white colorschemes because they strike me as too easy in terms of color schemes, but your use of blues, small tinges of gold, and the contrasting orange on the bases really breathes life into them. Well done!


Thanks mate! 

Don't worry about the necromancy xD! I do have some Raptors on the Way and alot of WIP pictures that were going up this weekend anyway - I'll just expedite them since this has jumped up so many places. 

One of the hardest parts I found with B/W schemes is the finer details. The Raptors i'm working on use alot of striking colours (Reds, Oranges, Turquoise) on their pipes and really I think I'm in love with the flexibility of B/W as a base pattern.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Im digging the colors you have here, im glad this was bumped and hope to see some updates.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

A long over due Update.

Been a while but a busy time away none-the-less.

So the army has been bought, built and a lovely Battlefoam 720 now houses it. At the moment, the only out-standing unit to be built is a load of Devastators (x10) that will be being used as Havocs. Problem is I want an All-Autocannon squad so still figuring out how to convert them up. I also have a variety of "Bitz" on the way that will be used to make a Power-Armour wearing Chaos Lord with Daemon weapon.


A few games in and I'm really beginning to enjoy myself. Painting has been a little slow due to time constraints but overall I think my techniques are developing.

In total the force is now like this:

Daemon Prince with Wings x2 (Both Built, 1 Undercoated)
x1 Terminator Lord (Built, Magnetized, Not Undercoated)
x10 Terminators (Built, Magnetized, Not Undercoated)
x4 Rhinos (Built/Magnetized/Spiked, Not Undercoated)
1 Predator (Built, Magnetized, Not Undercoated)
1 Vindicator (Built, Not Undercoated)
x24 Berzerkers (Built, Undercoated)
x14 Plague Marines (Built, Undercoated)
x10 Chaos Space Marines (Built, Magnetized, Painted)
x5 Chaos Raptors (WIP, See Pictures). 

Here are some WIP shots of the Fine-cast Raptors that I'm currently painting. I've enjoyed working on them, buy to be honest, I'll be happy to start on the Berzerker Squads next. Fine-cast is beautifully detailed, but I find that my attention is constantly derailed trying to "bring out" the details (which I'm not very good at to begin with). 

Anyway; I'll post a full army shot and the Raptors once they are done. For now though some WIP shots of the Raptors. Apologies for the poor Camera Work. I meant to get this post up last weekend but got side-tracked :biggrin:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking great so far! Although it's still hardly raptors until they have those wicked jump packs. Then they're REALLY gonna kick some ass.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice minis man! i'm digging the colors!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the black and white mate! Looks really fantastic!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful work. The white is very smooth, and the attention to the little details like the wires and cables really stand out. Well done. Looking forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Finished the Raptors.

In the end I think I enjoy painting them and got alot out of them - I expanded the colour range (for things like wires). And got particularly good with developing the white technique (cut down from 8 coats to 5) as well as little features like spot-highlighting (on knee caps). The bases also look a bit more "natural" on some where I tried different techniques to get the lava to be more "blended".

For the downside I did find the level of detail incredibly frustrating and the Lords White Lightning claw was a bloody nightmare to get to look good - and the model itself - trying to pose him has been more hassle than it's worth and having to weigh the bases down with green stuff was an ass pain I'd rather forget. 

For my next WIP it will be the Berzerkers. I have 2 units of 12. One wearing Space-Marine Helmets, the others using Marauder / Unhelmeted heads. I'll be doing the helmeted ones first because I can forsee fleshes being a new challenge for me.

Anyway - Again I do apologize for the photography. I tried every which way to get the lighting right but the phone I use has some sort of filter to prevent too much light creating this "Yellow glow" all over the show. I think I may "make my own" photo box once the army is done.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

So it's been quite a while since my last update. I could make excuses for being so tardy but I can't. The truth is that following a few life changing events I just lost all my time to do 40k and visit the Heresy forums as actively as I could.

Anyway. Now with my life back on track I've dusted off the CSM's and the Paints and started back to painting my 1/4'rd Malal paint scheme. It's amazing how many skills you lose so quickly if you don't keep in practice.

Current Pic is of a WIP Berzerker Champion I've been using to get my "Painting Eye" back in. With some luck I'll refine the techniques I had somewhat gotten down, though the new paints are making the job much easier. Hopefully I'll be able to commit more time to the hobby again, having been inspired by the release of 6th to get my army actually painted!

In hindsight. After posting this on 4chan someone responded that it looks alot like the New Bane from Dark Knight Rises. So I guess he has a name now too!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see you back. This plog was just taking off the last time you posted. 

Bane looks good so far. Considering his allegiance though, I would remove the Khornate symbol on his belt buckle.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Bane looks good so far. Considering his allegiance though, I would remove the Khornate symbol on his belt buckle.


I've been pondering on this as I cut off the symbols on another test model but it really made a garish Mr. T style medallion on the zerkers. At present, I'm planning to paint them as-is and then retrofit by buying a load of skulls and painting them Black/White. With a touch of green-stuff to put them in place they should fit the theme nicely.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

A small update. Been working on the Berzerkers and just doing the "Bulk" of the Army now. I keep trying a little change in technique here and there and the results are quite interesting. I'm down to around 3 coats now with the new paint which is actually a god-send.

I am now convinced that painting my army is going to be considerably quicker if I just "Batch" the models. So at the moment I'm doing Bodies, Bases and Legs first. Then arms and the backpacks.

I'm also playing around with flesh-tones as a unit of my Berzerkers don't have helmets. I'm so far satisfied with the effects I'm getting but I think I'll look into some tutorials to perfect the techniques. 

Anyway some WIP Pics of the Berzerkers. Keeping the Plog updated helps motivate me more.

Apologies for the photo quality. I've only got the Phone Cam these days.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love this plog! love the idea of the 5th god that i never knew existed (hmm I wonder how many more exist)

ref the khorne symbols couldn't you just say your boys were for khorne but then got stolen or swapped to Malice?

Also on the flesh tones aren't all of your guys either very light skinned or albinos?


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellados said:


> I love this plog! love the idea of the 5th god that i never knew existed (hmm I wonder how many more exist)
> 
> ref the khorne symbols couldn't you just say your boys were for khorne but then got stolen or swapped to Malice?
> 
> Also on the flesh tones aren't all of your guys either very light skinned or albinos?



Not sure on the flesh tones. I don't mind aiming for a variety of skin tones.

Regarding the fluff. My Idea was that the Legion is a mish-mash of their own gene-seed (from the II or XI primarch) and they happily recruit / plunder / coerce others into the fold. I like the idea of creating new marines out of gener-seed to "tap into" the resources of the gods. 

Also Brainwashing Berzerkers sounds fun too!


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Quick Update.

So getting back into painting has been productive. The announcement of Vengeance and a Possible codex in about a month or so is quite exciting and motivating I'm finding.

Here's the Berzerker squad so far. I wanted one squad of 12 to not have helmets on which I largely achieved (though obviously one or two have marauder helms!). I've been experimenting with various flesh techniques with mixed results. The new paints also are proving surprisingly useful. 

Plan is to finish the 12 bodies (I have 11/12 here) then start on the missing heads (which will be x3). Once thats done I'm just going to batch a load of arms and backpacks for them which should be pretty quick. I'll then finish off the bases. Since I'll be doing them in groups I expect by the weekend to have this squad completed and then I'll move onto the next lot of Berzerkers (the ones with Helms).


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

More of a Book Keeping Update. For some reason I can't Edit the original post so I need to repost my "To Do" List. Expect some pictures in the next few days as I've started painting the Heads, Torso, Legs and Bases of the "Helmeted" Berzerkers.

To Do List:

- Paint Helmeted Berzeker Bodies x12 - WIP
- Update the army fluff. [WIP: Link - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=96257 ]
- Undercoat Vehicles and Photograph.
- Update log. [Done: Last Updated 30/08/2012]


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Moonschwine said:


>


Is it wrong that the first time I saw that, part of me thought it was the bridge of the 'Enterprise'? Liking the quartered armour on these guys (I wish more people did quartered armour, 'cos I think it looks great) and hoping to see more pics soon.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> More of a Book Keeping Update. For some reason I can't Edit the original post so I need to repost my "To Do" List. Expect some pictures in the next few days as I've started painting the Heads, Torso, Legs and Bases of the "Helmeted" Berzerkers.
> 
> To Do List:
> 
> ...


My recommendation is to start a Army Showcase up in the left corner. Those things you can edit more easily if you ask me.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Two things. First, kick ass painting on these models. 1/4 schemes are very hard to pull off properly and you have done it well so +10 internets to you on a sweet looking army. Second, as a suggestion for your log itself try putting a piece of blank white paper behind the models when you are taking a picture of them. This allows the people diggin the thread to focus on the actual models more instead of the various models and paint pots behind them. It is a small thing but your pics will be 10x better for clarity.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

The Wraithlord said:


> Two things. First, kick ass painting on these models. 1/4 schemes are very hard to pull off properly and you have done it well so +10 internets to you on a sweet looking army. Second, as a suggestion for your log itself try putting a piece of blank white paper behind the models when you are taking a picture of them. This allows the people diggin the thread to focus on the actual models more instead of the various models and paint pots behind them. It is a small thing but your pics will be 10x better for clarity.


Can't believe I didn't think of this. Cheers wraith! I do think though I need to go searching for my actual hand-held camera rather than phone cam.

I'm also actually looking into picking up a small photo-box from a friend which is lined with that white-material that reflects the light back. 

Anyway till then Paper will do! A test picture of four zerkers with helms who are drying away.





















> My recommendation is to start a Army Showcase up in the left corner. Those things you can edit more easily if you ask me.


Aye I'll have a look into it. Strange as it sounds though, the Plog makes me actually paint because I feel like keeping the community updated is an incentive for me!


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

My apologies on the terrible photography; sadly my "photo box" friend decided to sell for more money to another buyer so I'm still stuck with poor lighting and paper for a background.

However, 4 Berzerkers are somewhat completed. Again the choice is to go with completing models to about 80% by skipping arms and having the bases unfinished so that the "bulk" of painting the rank and file is completed quickly. 

UnSurprisingly I'm having trouble with Eyes on SM's so it's back to the tutorials around the internets. However I've pretty much perfected the white effect I want to be going for in about 3 coats so that's certainly uplifting. With some luck I'll be 8/12 Helmeted Berzerkers by next week. 12/12 before the end of the month allowing me to do a big batch of Arms and finish them off by the time the new codex news hits. 

Then it's onto some PM's before taking a step back and deciding what direction to go in with the new ruleset. So far an exciting time for my army and I.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Depending on the colour of eyes I usually do it either mechrite red, blood red, blazing orange, with mechrite for the whole eye, blood red for the front half and the orange for the front corner, with a white dot at the back. For blue kantor blue enchanted blue then 1:1 enchanted blue to white. For osl on red eyes (if you want it) I drybrush the area with blood red, not sure of it works on white but it does on black. Hope this helps, lethiathan


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Another update, another 4 berzerkers at the 80% mark. I seem to be happily motivated now i've broken down each unit into smaller painting jobs.

With 4 left that will give me nearly 2 squads to do the arms, backpacks, weapons and bases for which should mean that I'll have all 24 done and dusted soon enough. At that point it's either onto plague marines or some cultists. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking pretty good mate, I really like the alternative color scheme on the berserker models.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm with midge, those work surprisingly well. I think the paint quality plus the more active poses looks good. The added styling and bandoliers also help to add variation.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Midge and Kreuger.

I was hesitant at first, but I wanted to bring in some of Khornes Colours into the mix so opted for the brass with a few reds in the mix (ie the bandoleers). Once the arms and backpacks are done I think these will really look good on the table.

I've recently been asked why I did the metallic change for the berzerkers and I guess its that I want each unit to have a uniform "look" with the 1/4 scheme but with their own little "thing" to stand them out. 

I think in honesty I'm going to be stumped with Plagues when it comes to painting them. So if anyone has Ideas that would be nice.


Once I get these Berzerkers completed however I may just Kit-Bash some Slaneeshi noise marines together. To paint them, One idea was to go with a sort of abstract scheme with the Black and Whites.



















Anyway, back to stripping the last 4 berzerkers, the undercoat on them turned out textured for some reason :cray:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i've had that before when friends have under-coated models and given them to me to paint, dunno why it does that tbh.

that last black and white scheme i think is mucked up enough in the head to be chaos yeah


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Being long out the loop to find Heresy back up I can finally make a progress update. So far all the Berzerkers have had the body and backpackd done to a reasonable stage as well as starting work on the bases.

Annoyingly santa keeps bringing me new things. Like a Helldrake, Forgefiend and plenty of Raptors to boot. It's going to be a busy new year...

As an added bonus, several buildings and a supiciously large battle-board present has appeared under my tree. Thank the lords of darkness for GF's!

Pics:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Turns out Ainsley Harriet is just as good with a brush as he is with a wooden spoon.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Limited progress sadly due to Uni Thesis work but here's an update pic as things begin getting arms.

I'll also be adding some project photos of the terrain I've been making, the GF bought me a Battle-board for Xmas so I'll be trying to match the terrain with the bases once I complete these guys!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see an update. Looking good as usual. 

I will say that I think the plastic 'zerkers need a new kit. They are starting to look a bit dated compared to other kits in the chaos range.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Really clean job. I could see a few parts that could do better with some highlighting, but they look pretty good as is. And, it might also be the flash on that camera, screws my models up. XD


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Nice to see an update. Looking good as usual.
> 
> I will say that I think the plastic 'zerkers need a new kit. They are starting to look a bit dated compared to other kits in the chaos range.


Aye I've noticed that. The blue for example on the weapons looks really "flat" but is far more graded on the actual weapons, from a deep regal to an almost turquoise blue. Same for grey highlights on the black, they get washed out via flash. 

I've also had a tough time highlighting up the brass. It just refuses to give a clean look to it which is what I prefer :ireful2:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

These looks great. Are you using the new GW pints to get that white because it looks so nice and smooth?

I actually really like the Beserker kit especially the legs, the only issue I have with it is the pistol arms, they don't look like they are actually pulling a trigger which I suppose works for KB's but still.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> These looks great. Are you using the new GW pints to get that white because it looks so nice and smooth?
> 
> I actually really like the Berzerker kit especially the legs, the only issue I have with it is the pistol arms, they don't look like they are actually pulling a trigger which I suppose works for KB's but still.


Yeah the Zerkers are really needing an update. The gigantic hands on the guns are a little annoying to paint and the "stub" nature of the bolters make them out of place to the army imo. I use the new GW paints thinned down a bit to get a nice smooth finish. 

Anyhow. 

With my PhD thesis now submitted I've had a little time to work on stuff. I need to snap some shots but I've been working on my Realm of Battle Board for the army as well as the backlog of Chaos Stuff I got when the codex came out - A forge fiend, a Helldrake and a load of raptors.

Here's the most recent stuff though: Been finalizing the berzerkers with 12 of them now complete. The remaining ones are getting the final touches applied, largely in the backlog of arms and shoulder pads I'm currently working on.

In the coming weeks I think the target is to get all the Dark Vengeance stuff cut out. I'll be using all the chosen as my Champions of Chaos and I have so bikes on order to flesh out the Fast Attack slots.

I'm umming and ahhing about working on the cultists since my flesh-tones aren't that amazing but I guess practice makes perfect!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

This is some serious stuff! +rep!
Expecially because you have choosen Malal, I love that guy...I use to piss off my "Loyalist" friends by suggesting that the Emperor himself IS Malal ahahaha!!!
I'm really waiting to see how the noise marines will look! I'm intrigued, really


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

So with alot of time free I made some leaps and bounds.

I've basically based an entire battleboard (pics coming this weekend) as well as built a whole load of terrain to match the theme of the chaos army.

Having finished the berzerkers I've been working on the cultists. With x40 of them to paint I've decided to break the monotony and divide them up into smaller squads so I can batch paint them. Since I have 40 of the little devils I've gone x10 devoted to each of the major gods colour-wise, with plans to get a final 10 to worship malal. As I only run them as 10man obj campers It will be a nice break from everything else.

Also I was quite lucky to win 38 berzekers, a finecast Kharn as well as a brand new codex from ebay for £30. I also dug around my bits box to find an old Metal Kharn, an Old metal Abaddon with everything except his Talon (I have him in finecast too). I know it's crazy what with having already painted 24 of them but I'll be cannibalizing the torsos and legs to basically flesh out the army: Mainly adding havocs, csm special weapons and . Expect after the cultists special weapon squads and maybe one or two special characters popping up.

In the meantime here's some of the cultist shots:


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

As Promised a picture of the battle board and terrain. In this case from a game I played tonight of Chaos vs Dark Angels. Bit confusing as alot of proxies but it shows off four of the board panels nicely and a few bits of the terrain I'm putting together!


----------

